# ICT Work Visa Processing Time



## rahulktm (May 22, 2017)

Hi 

I am an Indian citizen who has applied for ICT Work Visa to RSA from Mumbai. I filed the application on April 3, 2017 at the VFS centre and the status changed to "Received at the Consulate" on the same day. The Minimum processing time indicated is 60 days from date of submission, which means I can expect it to come anytime after first week of June.

However, I wanted to check if anyone knows the average processing time for this type of visa for Indian Passports. I have heard that 60 is just a minimum number and the process take much longer. Does following up with Consulate help in anyway ?

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Processing time for any TRV in India can take anything from 30 to 60 working days.


----------



## rahulktm (May 22, 2017)

*Adverse Decision on Visa*

Yesterday I got my Passport returned (After ~60days from date of submission of Application for ICT) with a Notice stating that the Critical Skills Visa is rejected ! (Which is confusing, as my application was for ICT)

Reason quoted is “Employer must do diligent search for South African Citizen with similar qualification, skills and experience”.

They have also stated that written representations can be made to the Director-General to review this decision within 10 days from date of receipt, else this decision shall stand.

My Host Company and Immigration Consultants on ground are working on this matter, and evaluating how to take this forward. 

But from anyone's experience, any idea what is the usual way forward and approximate timeline for a favourable decision from this point on?


----------

